# My New Sign



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

Hi All, just wanted to post a pic or two of my new sign post. I've been shy about putting it up because,, I have a good job but I wanna work for me. So here is my sign post. Now I gotta get me a sign. I really wish I could find me a big ol circle saw blade to hang from it. Whata ya'll think. :? I'm thinking a 52" blade would look good hanging from here.





 *Well, here it is. The sign is pretty much done now. I tried to just stencile the letters on it, but that didn't work. I ended up routing the letters out and painting them in. The sign is 2'H X 4'L X 4"T.

*


----------



## roman (Sep 28, 2007)

Been wanting to hang a sign myself.

Nice job. Couldnt do that here due to high winter winds.


----------



## thetimberkid (Apr 5, 2008)

Looks great!

Thanks for the post

Callum


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

A 52" blade would get my attention that is for sure. Your sign will look good.


----------



## bbrooks (Jan 3, 2007)

Maybe you can make a wooden saw blade to hang underneath your existing sign? That would let them see the name as well as relate it to sawing.


----------



## Harold (Nov 13, 2007)

How bout a big saw blade ripping the slab you have hanging?


----------



## WIwoodworker (Apr 10, 2008)

You should be able to find a circle blade if you keep your eyes open. There are a few smaller ones on ebay right now.


----------



## offseid (Jan 16, 2008)

I think Harold's idea is awesome! And it could be any kind of saw blade - what about one of those two-man lumberjack jobbies?


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks good man good luck


----------



## SawDustnSplinters (Jan 18, 2008)

Harold, your idea is good and unique and I second that or third it  Anyway really nice sign guys, I made one too, it says "Custom SawMilling" on a 10-12 foot slab of 2" thick Pecan…. just too darn heavy to pick up and mount….it is on the "List"..for the tractor/front-end-loader….I was thinking a really big ole ripping circular sawmill blade or one like Eric suggested the two-handed type would be cool…bolted in over the diagonal brace would look neat and catch attention to your custom saw-milling service…definitely get the point across  Ya think…

Be well…


----------



## TheWoodButcher (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Folks, I like the idea of a sawblade board into, lets say….. Top corner on the road side? I can get a 24" blade ez.


----------



## Zuki (Mar 28, 2007)

Nice shingle.


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Great sign. Nice job on the creation.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

yup.. looks good to me!

My neighbour found a sawblade in the woods and had my mom paint a picture on it for him. 
I'm 5' tall and the saw was almost as tall as me


----------

